# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  ارتباط دلفی و اکسل (مبتدیانه)

## topoll

یه فایل اکسل دارم می خوام توی دلفی ازش استفاده کنم، خواهش می کنم ساده بگید ، آخه من مبتدیم :بامزه:

----------


## حسین شهریاری

سلام

باید در پنجره Data Link Properties قسمت Microsoft OLE DB Provider For ODBC Drivers را انتخاب کنید و در مرحله بعدی به ترتیب Use Connection String/Build/Machine Data Source را انتخاب و نام و مسیر فایل اکسل را بدهید.

نمونه:
Provider=MSDASQL.1;Persist Security Info=False;Extended Properties="DSN=Excel Files;DBQ=C:\Book1.xls;DefaultDir=C:;DriverId=790;  MaxBufferSize=2048;PageTimeout=5;"

----------


## taraneh_afshar10

یعنی با این روش می توان دیتابیس اکسل را به دلفی وصل کرد؟
داخل دلفی 2007 چطوره؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.دوست عزیز اکسل دیتابیس نیست. بلکه یک فایل هست شما یکسری اطلاعات داخلش دارید.
بله با این روش شما به فایل وصل می شوید ولی برای کار با Excel باید از کامپوننتهای تب server استفاده کنید.

----------


## sips65

سلام...
چطور میتونم تو دلفی یه فایل اکسل بسازم و یه سری اطلاعات رو توش بچینم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## sips65

چقدر جواب.....
صد سال بعد !!!!

----------


## Delphi 2010

آخه فایل اکسل چرا
اکسل که دیتابیس نیست

----------


## یوسف زالی

عزیز جان دنبال exportToExcel باش.
برای مثال کامپوننت QExport استفاده کن.

----------


## سعید صابری

connectionstring برای اکسل

Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=C:\MyExcel.xls;Extended Properties="Excel 8.0;HDR=Yes;IMEX=1";

این هم آموزش

----------


## firststep

یه نگاهی هم به این مقاله بندازین بد نیست
قسمت jet.... ربط پیدا می کنه به شما

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=183402

----------


## sempaisaleh

> یه نگاهی هم به این مقاله بندازین بد نیست
> قسمت jet.... ربط پیدا می کنه به شما
> 
> https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=183402


 با سلام
این مقاله رو دانلود کردم ولی چند تا مشکل دارم.
1- فایل من excel 2007 هست. اون رو چطور باید ربط بدم.
2- به اکسل وصل میشه ولی برنامه اجرا نمیشه و ارور میده که "It is already opened exclusively by another user" در صورتیه که فایلم باز نیست.
میشه راهنمایی کنین.

با تشکر

----------


## sempaisaleh

دوستان کسی نیست یه راهنمایی در خصوص کار با اکسل 2007 بکنه؟

----------

